

The Perfect Bacon Cooking Method - DaNmarner
http://baconmethod.com/

======
Zenst
Thats pefect for cripy bacon, though different types of bacon tend to lend
themselfs to different ways of cooking. For streaky bacon then cripy bacon
style is great, for back bacon I prefer it non crispy.

I do however, especialy back bacon tend to cut the fat off and pop that into
the pan whilst heating it up and then add the bacon, using the fat as
libricant for the cooking process. Also bacon fat is tastes so nice, I know
its bad but I agree with this kid:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T_obaO46Bo>

------
sodiumphosphate
I've recently taken to draping the strips over the rungs of the oven rack, and
letting them drip into a foil-lined sheet pan.

I can't think of a better way. _I strongly prefer to let the fat drip off._

